# صناعة القوالب البلاستيك



## حمدى 12 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

من بعض رسمي في صناعة القوالب البلاستيك على mastercam x3 


```
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qkuowjt2kzy/mastercam x3 رسم القوالب البلاستيك.
```


----------



## egyptplastic (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شبكة بلاستيك مصر​www.egyptplastic.ne​ 
الطريقة الأسرع والأمثل للتجارة لتسويق البلاستيك محليا وعربيا وعالميا عبر البوابة التجارية المتخصصة بلاســتيـك مصـر . ومن الضروري ارسال بياناتكم واضحة على البريد الاليكترونى egyptplastic*********** 
 حتى تتمكن مؤسستكم من التمتع بمزايا (بلاســتيـك مصـر ) من تلقى عروض البيع والشراء والتسويق والاستيراد والتصدير ومعرفة آخر الاسعار اليومية عن منتجات وماكينات وخطوط البلاستك وتزويدكم بكل ما هو جديد عن البلاستك 
فقط ندعوك للاشتراك ( مجانا وبدون اى رسوم ) ولمدة 15 خمسة عشر يوما 
الاسم -------------------------------------
البريد الالكتروني -----------------------------
طبيعة الرسالة بائع مشترى مستورد مصدر منتج اخرى 
موضوع الرسالة ----------------------
نص الرسالة
..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

وفور استلامنا للرسالة سنتواصل معكم بناء عليها​شبكة بلاستيك مصر​​​​


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## يوسف مابنغ (2 يونيو 2010)

*ومكينة نفخ زجاجة أوقارورة ومكائن حقن بلاستيك ماكينات نفخ بلاستيك*

*ماكينات ماركة" دينغ هاو"---ماكينات نفخ بلاستيك , تأسست عام 1989,وهي مأسسة المتقدمة القديمة تتخصص بتصميم:18:*

*إنتاج ماكينات نفخ بلاستيك المجوف الكبري بمتعدد الطوابق (يسمي بماكينة نفخ بلاستيك وأيضا مكائن تشكيل بلاستيك المجوف ). وتقع الشركة في منطقة هوانغيان مقاطعة تشجيانغ في الصين - مسقط ماكينة نفخ زجاجة . :58:وإستثمارالإجمالي للشركة 88ملائين يوان(رنمينبي), ومساحتها 5000متر مربع . ويصدر معظم المنتجات للشركة برئيسية إلي آسيا وشرق الأوسط وأوروبا وإفريقيا وأستراليا وأمريكا وأكثرمن 80 بلدان , وشبكة التسويق تعم في جميع الأنحاء العالم . :59: *

* الشركة تتألف من قسم الماكينات البلاستيكية وقسم القوالب . أما القسم الماكينات البلاستيكية يبحث ويتطورويبتكر بنشاط الفنون الصناعة والماكينات المشكلة البلاستيكية بإستخدام التقنية المتقدمة الأجنبية ومواهيم الإدارة, إستنادا إلي قدرة التقنية القوية للشركة . وأما القسم القوالب يقدم الخدمات برئيسية لقسم الماكينات البلاستيك, يعمل علي بحث وتصميم وإنتاج قوالب الأجنة الزجاجة وقوالب لنفخ الزجاجة . والشركة بحث وتطور متعدد السلسلة من ماكينات نفخ بلاستيك علي خصائص التحويلية للبلاستيك المختلفة , يصلح لينتج الأوعية البلاستيكية المجوفة بمواد المختلفة :*

*.TRV.POM.ABS.PPO.PPE.PA.PAN.PS.PETG.PC.PP.PVC.PE*

*مثلا :براميل التخزين بسعة الكبري , جرة التخزين , الأوعية قابل للطي ,قطرغيار مجوف للسيارات , أكسوسوارات مرافق المكتبة , أكسوسوارات أدوات الحركا ت , ألعاب الأطفال , الأواني التغليف الأدوية , براميل بي سي بخمس غالونات , شنط وحقائب جوفاء , زجاجات البلاستيك المختلفة , أباريق وبراميل البلاستيك المختلفة . تمتلك شركتنا جماعة من موظفين و عاملي الإنتاج و الباحثين الحماسية ذوروح الفريق التعاوني و خبرات الوافرة , وهم مستعد أن يقدمو أروع وأجود ماكينات نفخ بلاستيك للزبائن في أي وقت , لتلبية الطلبات المختلفة . جودة المنتجات في شركتنا جيدة وسعرها معقول , وكسبت سمعة واسعة في وسط الزبائن الداخلي والخارجي .:56:*

* "الصادقة وجدير بالثقة وخدمات مخلصة "هي أسلوب إدارتنا , "إبتكار بلا إنقطاع تقدما إلي الأمام بالإستمرار" هي مفاهيم إدارتنا . بأروع الجودة والتكنولوجيا المتقدمة فزنا في تنافس الأسواق الشديد , ونحن نقدم لزبائن الخدمات الكاملة , في نفس الوقت سنوسع أنفسنا بلا إنقطاع . إن الشركة ستعمل بطويل الأجل علي بحث وتطور المنتجات الجديد , يقدر علي إنتاج ماكينات نفخ بلاستيك المجوف أوتوماتيكيا كاملا من رأس القالب المنفرد والمزدوج إلي ثمانية رأس القا لب و من الطابقين إلي 7 طوابق ومن 1 مليمتر إلي1000 لتر (مكائن مركبة من 7 طبقات هي أول الماكينة في الصين ) . ونحن لاننسي أصدقاء القديمة فحسب , بل نتطلع أكثر إلي تعرف أصدقاء جديدة , نحن مستعد لمساعد أصدقائنا بتقنية أنفسنا . و نرحب بأصدقاء الصيني والأجنبي ترحيبا حارا للتفاوض وتشاور معنا . :60:*

* الزبائن نقطة المركزية تعتني المؤسسة بها , والجودة نواة المؤسسة لحياة وبقاء , ونري أن المؤسسة والزبائن هيئة المشترك (مجتمع) من المصالح , وإحتياجات الزبائن أعمالنا جميعا .:75:*

*هذه عنواني علي الهوتميل : ysfmp :73::83:*


----------



## ohg] (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------

